# Spark Plugs



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

What Brand Spark Plus do you like in your Saws and other 2 cycle tools? I mostly run Champion.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 23, 2010)

Yep, same here, Champion it is .


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

champion


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

champion i tried the easy start champions before and they were just horrible so i went back to a standard champion


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Champion Bosch here. That's ALL I stock and run.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Does the Bosch numbers change over easy. Got a couple of numbers, since seems most of my stuff has the same plug?


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, most auto parts can cross referrence these.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Champion Bosch here. That's ALL I stock and run.


 
dont say boush is a chevy forum they will ban you 
being a chevy guy i dont care for em anymore, for some reason they DO NOT like chevy HEI, i know its way off subject but i run ac delco rapid fires in the maro ..... i may try some e3's in the ranger since its a 4 banger, if i notice a diff, i may run them in everything else except the accord im told it has to have iridiums ..... BTW running e3's in all my 4 cycle equipment and love em


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

E3's J? What are those?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Spark Plugs | Automotive Spark Plug | Motorcycle Spark Plugs | E3 Performance Spark Plugs

kinda a twist on the old split fires but IMO alot better

i did a small scale spark test with a split fire, a cant remember what brand regular plug, and a e3, the spark on the e3 was alot better and stronger

now thats in open air cant say how it looks under pressure, i did notice less "bog down" putting them in my murry when i had it, so as i needed new plugs in all my other power equipment i been putting e3's in em

they are about 30% more in cost give or take, thats why i want to test them in my ranger, its got new autolights in it now, i just want to try a set of e'3 and see if it helps MPGs or power any, if not i lost minimal $$$$ since its a 4 banger, and know not to worry about the rest of the "fleet"


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

89yt12 said:


> dont say boush is a chevy forum they will ban you
> being a chevy guy i dont care for em anymore, for some reason they DO NOT like chevy HEI, i know its way off subject but i run ac delco rapid fires in the maro ..... i may try some e3's in the ranger since its a 4 banger, if i notice a diff, i may run them in everything else except the accord im told it has to have iridiums ..... BTW running e3's in all my 4 cycle equipment and love em


Ya, bosch plugs don't do well being oil fouled all the time. That's why I'm a MOPAR guy


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironmower said:


> Ya, bosch plugs don't do well being oil fouled all the time. That's why I'm a MOPAR guy


MOPOR? I won't touch that subject!









Runing NGK in my Frontier Pickup, Champions in everything else at this time. Might try E3's, what brand are they?


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

i think they are their own brand

they aint oil fouled, that lil bit of smoke at start-up is the "pre start-up lubrication" a feature thats built into all chevy engines after 120k


----------

